# 3 Tivo Units for Sale As Is



## propman07 (Oct 15, 2001)

Hi-

I've got three Tivo units that I'm trying to sell. All of them are AS IS. PM me and make me an offer. I have the DTV DVR service, so I no longer have a use for the Tivo boxes.

Sony SAT-T60
Turbonet Card
Two 80GB drives added
Ethernet adapter added
(Needs new drive image)

Phillips DSR-6000
SD Tivo
Turbonet Card
Two 80GB drives added
Ethernet adapter added
(Working when removed from service)

DTV HR10-250
HD Tivo
2nd drive bracket added
(Missing one drive)

I'm checking with DTV to see if the lifetime subscription that I have is linked to my account, or if it follows the box. I will update this post once I find out. Thanks for looking.

DTV is telling me that my account has the Lifetime Tivo Subscription, but the boxes do not. Anyone need any spare parts?


----------



## propman07 (Oct 15, 2001)

bump


----------

